# John Deere Question.....Starter Motor Options



## weimedog (Apr 12, 2017)

My John Deere 2750 has that typical for them tendency to eat starters because its always loaded with the hydraulic pump, the piston kind; and no "tee" release to help. SO Found three styles...:
1) Bosch 3.0 KW Direct (Dealer sells them for $450 or Chinese AM "Bosch Style" for $150 on ebay)
2) 2.7KW Direct Dealer doesn't sell this but there are a pile of these AM on ebay for $120 or so

3) Gear Reduction Starter (Delco)......calls itself an upgrade. Local place D&W Diesel Electric only sells this option, they are a huge supply/repair house in Auburn NY (45min drive) Sells them for $210

Which one and why?


----------



## nenicu (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't have first hand experience but the gear reduction type used on a local diesel engine has allways good rep. The engine is a Fiat design tractor engine [ seee Long UTB tractors] modified from factory for auto use[ Aro 244 diesel']. My first hand experience is using a 3kw diesel starter instead a 2,5 kw [low reving] in a 2.5 gas engine. Big improvment. I now just touch the key and the engine starts. I think you have to choose from 3 kw one and the gear reduction. I would get the Delco if is not chinese instead the 450 $ 3kw. If your original starter is less powerful than 3kw i think you will be OK even with the china one.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you.. I now have both (I know, a bit of over kill) I put the gear reduction starter in and the thing spins over and fires really quickly. NOW the rebuilt 3kw direct starter is a back up... BTW there is a local company ,D&W in Auburn NY. WORTH having a contact if you have ANY diesel tractors or trucks. They sell starters, alternators, hydraulics etc..everything diesel related. Amazing place.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 22, 2017)




----------

